# hand jointery table



## JMendez035 (May 14, 2008)

my first project in the wood studio at school was to design and make a table using only hand tools. we had to take rough cut lumber and dimension the wood by hand with hand planes then cut all jointery by hand with hand saws and chisels. this is the table i made. the wood is mahogany and the finish is bartleys gel varnish.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

That is really cool. Great job. What grade did you get?


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

Very nice work Jake. Good fit and finish. I too would like to know what kind of grade you got.
Mike Hawkins:thumbsup:


----------



## JMendez035 (May 14, 2008)

i havent received my grade yet but ill yet you know when i do


----------



## smitty1967 (Feb 24, 2008)

Jake: your imagination and your mind's eye are simply amazing. I cannot even begin to find the words to describe your skills. Young as you are, what lies ahead for you will surely be spectacular, to say the least. 

Great work, and let us know what kind of grade you get, like Mike said. I think I know what most of the rest of us would give you....

a solid A+

regards,
smitty


----------



## thekctermite (Dec 23, 2007)

I have no idea how you did that...I can't imagine doing it with machines, so I definately respect anyone that can produce that caliber of work with hand tools.


----------



## Handyman (Jan 2, 2008)

Jake You work is awsome. And with only using hand tools. WOW If I had a hat it would be off to you. Now I studied your project, and while it is absulutly amazing, I can't find a table in the pic at all. I do see one beautifull hand made sculpture. LOL


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

I like your wood work, but I think your imagination and skill in designing the piece is even better. I could never even make a project like that because I could never first imagine it's existence.

George


----------



## red (Sep 30, 2008)

Very nice and great design. It looks awesome. Red


----------



## JMendez035 (May 14, 2008)

Handyman said:


> Jake You work is awsome. And with only using hand tools. WOW If I had a hat it would be off to you. Now I studied your project, and while it is absulutly amazing, I can't find a table in the pic at all. I do see one beautifull hand made sculpture. LOL


handyman,
with this table i really pushed the boundriaes of a functional table top surface. the two split pieces on the top are what i designed to be the table tops. though they are table tops the functionality of them is debatable as they start at 4 inches and taper to 2 inches


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 10, 2009)

Great job,not sure I could dream it up ,much less build it with machine tools.I'm sure you have a great future in wood if you pursue it. I would but I'm too old to start now. I give you an A+++++


----------



## Tony B (Jul 30, 2008)

*Magnificent.*

This is past woodworking. It is now decorative art. 
Have you named it? If not, how about the "Joint Table"

I have to agree with others here, I couldn't do that not just because of lack of knowledge and skill but also because of lack of imagination.

I cant wait to see your next project.


----------



## ironhead (Dec 20, 2008)

Jake the work you did on that table is absolutely spectacular. It reminds me of work from the arts and crafts furniture period. Very good looking joints. I would like to know what kinds of joints you used and if you have pics of it during the assembly stages. I don't recognize the joints used on the runner underneath the table tops. What are they?


----------



## JMendez035 (May 14, 2008)

ironhead said:


> Jake the work you did on that table is absolutely spectacular. It reminds me of work from the arts and crafts furniture period. Very good looking joints. I would like to know what kinds of joints you used and if you have pics of it during the assembly stages. I don't recognize the joints used on the runner underneath the table tops. What are they?


the three types of joints we had to use were bridles, half laps, and cross laps

the bridles are the joints that connect the runner as you called it to the sides. bridles are also used on the tops of the two loops. cross laps are used to connect the runner to the smaller loop, and the to connect the two strecthers to each other. half laps are used to connect the stretchers to the loops. once again all these joints were cut by hand with hand saws and chisels. and thank you everyone for your kind compliments:yes:


----------



## JMendez035 (May 14, 2008)

oh an for everyone who was curious i got a B for the whole quarter, which means i dont actual know my grade for this project, sorry


----------



## top (Mar 24, 2008)

if you got a B was there any A's if not i give you a A+ in my book


 A+ A+ A+  

:yes::yes::yes::yes::yes::yes:

* "THE SHOP OF TOP"*


----------

